# does anyone know about ILGM seeds?



## Stonedvegan666 (Jan 13, 2015)

I bought seeds from ilovegrowingmarijuana.Com ... and I've been waiting about 9 days for my seeds. It's been about a week since the transaction cleared my account too.

They seem like a legit company but not a lot of people know or talk about them.

Does anyone have any input about what I should expect?


----------



## butterbudface (Jan 14, 2015)

I have dealt with them before, received my seeds VERY stealthy packed, i couldn't even find them and their genetic's seems good so far.

Patience my friend, you can start learning that asap!


----------



## supdro (Jan 19, 2015)

I think they guarantee shipping which is just awesome no need For a seizure letter and their genetics are on par everything I got from them is growing great


----------



## Stonedvegan666 (Jan 19, 2015)

supdro said:


> I think they guarantee shipping which is just awesome no need For a seizure letter and their genetics are on par everything I got from them is growing great


 sweet! I just got them on Saturday and they are germinating now! They were hidden well and it took about 10 days, which they said was average. I'm expecting more soon.


----------



## supdro (Jan 21, 2015)

Knew you would. What did ya get? I just ordered ak and white widow. 2 great ones that everyone will luv. Cheers


----------



## Stonedvegan666 (Jan 21, 2015)

supdro said:


> Knew you would. What did ya get? I just ordered ak and white widow. 2 great ones that everyone will luv. Cheers


I have 5 purple haze and 5 bonus seeds coming, hopefully today. So far only one of the 2 I planted sprouted. Hopefully her sister follows soon.


----------



## supdro (Jan 22, 2015)

nice you should start a journal purple haze was one of my favorites


----------



## Stonedvegan666 (Jan 25, 2015)

raiden9250 said:


> View attachment 3339215 Man I love ILGM, TOTALLY LEGIT!!! Multiple orders and they always arrive and generally get 2-3 extra beans even after the free ones they send. I got wooden beads this time, was hoping for another bag of gravel for my turtle tank!!!


Are the seeds the same strain you ordered our or do they send a different strain for the extras?


----------



## Stonedvegan666 (Jan 25, 2015)

supdro said:


> nice you should start a journal purple haze was one of my favorites


It's part of my journal now. Just waiting for them to get here.


----------



## raiden9250 (Jan 25, 2015)

All the same strain


----------



## DianeTS (Feb 19, 2015)

I ordered seeds from them and they never came! After 3 weeks I emailed them and their only answer was to wait more. Their "policy" is to wait 30 business days which turns out to be 6 weeks! Then they might resend it and it may take another 2-3 weeks before you get anything. As it was I pleaded with them that the order was lost and I didn't want to wait almost 2 months for them to do something..if it hasn't come in 3 weeks, guess what? ITS NOT COMING!!!. it's now been 6 weeks and of course I received nothing at all. The order was for 5 lousy seeds but they refused. I ended up have to reorder from another company. These people talk a good story...about how they are so upstanding...but in my experience they are nothing but a ripoff...STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey guys don't go blowing the stealth on us, posting pictures and descriptions of the stealth is the worst thing you can do if you want to continue getting your beans.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 25, 2015)

I ordered 3 times from them and only received 1 order. I am still waiting on seeds/a note from customs/ or a refund and this has been going on for 3 months now. You can find my full story with dates on their website under the SUPPORT Forums. Search "Actually getting seeds from ILGM" or "Marijuana strain overview" to see my story and how they have been dealing with me (HydroRed). Save your money and time, and just buy somewhere else. I have emails with Claire and Robet from the past 3 months and many posts in their forums to confirm everything I say as truth. 
********DO NOT BUY FROM ILGM******* -HydroRed


----------



## Salmonella (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, I too am not recommending them.
It's been a few weeks so far and I've gotten nothing. I'm in EU, so the order should be quick. Money made it's way there in about 3 business days, so I figure it shouldn't really take over 3-4 weeks for the package to arrive here either. Anyways - nothing.
Furthermore, their customer support was better than excellent right up until I started having problems with them. Get this - the moment I went to their site to ask about it (you know, in the chat window thingy), I managed to talk to the support agent for a while and then suddenly the window disappeared and has yet to reappear. BUT when I use Tor browser (which sets a wholly different IP), everything's fine and they play dumb. Also, their email team that deals with orders is extremely unresponsive after receiving my money.
All in all, it's a great company UNTIL they get your money. Then you're worthless. If you want great customer support until ordering, maybe to just have a chat with one of their support guys, go for it. Just don't send them money.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, after OVER 100 DAYS, countless emails with claire, & "reships" they claim to have sent -I finally got my refund on one of my orders. Never did receive any of their promised reships or letters/opened packages from customs either. They are still trying to hide the fact that MANY people aren't getting their seeds/reships/refunds. Never again!


----------



## mikeloke (May 16, 2015)

My first order didn't make it. They reshiped it and it made it seeds look to be in good shape


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 16, 2015)

raiden9250 said:


> View attachment 3339215 Man I love ILGM, TOTALLY LEGIT!!! Multiple orders and they always arrive and generally get 2-3 extra beans even after the free ones they send. I got wooden beads this time, was hoping for another bag of gravel for my turtle tank!!!


Why post a picture of the stealth shipping? Talking about it is one thing, but posting a pic is really unnecessary. Especially considering this isn't the only company that uses this type of stealth.


----------



## King Arthur (May 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why post a picture of the stealth shipping? Talking about it is one thing, but posting a pic is really unnecessary. Especially considering this isn't the only company that uses this type of stealth.


Gotta love the fucktards 

Hey @Oddjob you missed one

He posted a nice picture of the stealth for us ------------------------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mikeloke (May 16, 2015)

My opinion is they should just use a normal hard postcard nothing fancy . That method works well ilgm says on there site there seizures in 2015 were 10% . 2014 1%.


----------



## salv085 (May 24, 2015)

mikeloke said:


> My first order didn't make it. They reshiped it and it made it seeds look to be in good shape


----------



## salv085 (May 24, 2015)

Good luck Jan 22 nd they sent out my order only 5 seeds arrived & that took 7weeks I asked to resend to another address nothing ever arrived so I calmly told them that their integrity was in ?? after constant back & forth with Claire they could not refund my money immediately ,they recently changed providers they agreed to send my order May 6th on May 24th still waiting those 5 seeds where a small % of my order no more recommends unless I see the goods liars & thieves no other way to describe these people!!


----------



## VIP Grower (May 24, 2015)

I've ordered from them 3x's. The first order came on time. The second one had to be resent after waiting for 30 days. The third one is on its way. Hopefully I don't have any problems with them this time. I got white widow in my first order, purple haze in my second order, and strawberry kush in my third. I go with ILGM because there's no extra cost for stealth shipping. And they resent seeds. My other option would be to use sensible seeds. But the cheapest stealth shipping cost $14-$24 extra. And sensible seeds doesn't re-send seeds. They give you a store discount for half the amount of the order you didn't receive.


----------



## salv085 (May 28, 2015)

If you are still counting on ILGM good luck ,
I recently ordered from Attitude Seeds which I have used in the past for the same dollar amount including shipping stealth packaging etc. I am receiving 39 seeds in comparison to ILGM 45 seeds so far ILGM over 18 weeks 5 seeds received no shipments were intercepted just theft or incompetence.
Attitude I expect the order in 2 more weeks I will let you know the overall comparison.
The point is admitting my stupidity as well, why deal with an untested company for just a few bucks more you are dealing with a company with decades of experience & verified genetics professionals who get the job done .
I am done with ILGM & Claire &their customer incompetent relations either thieves or incompetents too many lies to too many people I will stick with the pros


----------



## HollyD (Jun 12, 2015)

So we're taking one for the team here, for science: my wife just got a sale email and ordered some White Widow seeds from ILGM. I'll post back when and if they arrive, or if they haven't arrived in a month I'll post that as well. Fingers crossed that they've fixed their issues.


----------



## mikeloke (Jun 12, 2015)

I had germination problems with the white widow. They reshiped these guys are good people if you have problems they will make it right.i seriously doubt ilgm ever ripped anyone off I payed 45 got 10 seeds 1st order seized 2nd order made Some germination problems have three strong plants and they are reshipping


----------



## salv085 (Jun 12, 2015)

I got the rest of my order June 1st after constant problems with ILGM about 18 weeks after they shorted my original order & only after constant follow ups on my part or I would not have received the resend and they lied to be more than once about resending!!
I will never deal with them again & I have doubts about the quality of their seeds as well you can stick with your opinion but place a large order & see what happens there are many of us on this site that have had a variety of problems with their integrity .
I will stick with the pros. Good luck


----------



## mikeloke (Jun 12, 2015)

You will be good hollyd ilgm is a very good company. 2015 seizures are 10x higher then 2014. Every seed bank I know gers seeds intercecepted. I had germination problems with a couple of seeds and they offered to refer or replace immediatly. If you go to any other seed bank and tell them you had problems germinating they will not refund you or reply back. This is a fact they will say the seeds are for souvenirs only..ilgm responded to my emails within 1 day. After 1 order seized they resent it and it made it in 12 days . Couple white widow did not germinate. They sent me a replacement. I have only ever ordered from single seed centre . They are a lot more expensive. I had my first order from them reshiped after 30 days. The reship came and I recieved the first order months later. When I email ilgm and they respond immediatly and offer a full refund . Even though most if the seeds are growing good that is wonderful customer service. We have pot involved people that are angry and a lot of misinformation. When customs seizes a package everyone loses .


----------



## FlowerChild74 (Jun 13, 2015)

I got White Widow seeds from ILGM too. They arrived packaged in a stealthy way. I had some germination problems too, but that could be user error. Three germinated and I cloned them so I got my money’s worth, I guess. Next I ordered some Purple Haze and Big Bud from them. They arrived also in a timely manner. About 2 weeks. I am getting ready to germinate a couple of those so they will be ready to go in the tent when my White Widow is harvested.


----------



## mikeloke (Jun 13, 2015)

I got 8 WW 2 big bud. Big bud both are doing good .I had some errors with the ww germination they resent on wensday. Only have 1 ww I hope to clone it . Ilgm sent a total of 30 seeds for $45 . I told them I had germination problems with a couple of ww. They said refund or replacement no questions asked. How did the ww turn out flowerchild


----------



## FlowerChild74 (Jun 13, 2015)

Wellll, got through one harvest with a few of the widows. Didn’t break any records with yield. Got some nice buds though. I know size isn’t everything, but I would like to learn how to boost things a bit. Still have two huge widows that vegged for a couple of months. They are halfway through bloom. Lots of white hairs standing straight up. I also grew a few blue dreams from some seed I found in a bag of it. lol They are lanky plants, too far internode space. Almost not worth the trouble. hahaha Almost, I said....


----------



## mikeloke (Jun 13, 2015)

How tall are the widows?


----------



## VIP Grower (Jun 16, 2015)

I also bought white widow from ILGM. I haven't started growing them yet but can someone post pics of their WW from ILGM? I'd love to see what I should expect.


----------



## mikeloke (Jun 16, 2015)

I would but mine is just a seedling


----------



## HollyD (Jun 29, 2015)

To follow up, the WW seeds arrived this weekend. Totally different stealth method from my previous order. I might have thrown the package out if my wife hadn't realized what it was.


----------



## mikeloke (Jun 29, 2015)

Got a reship today ugh green tape


----------



## zaire mansour (Jun 30, 2015)

herbies seed bank is absolutely the best...with experience with seedsman(good rating0and attitude(good rating) Herbies delivered within a WEEK!!!! actually less than a week and great prices n selections...they absolutely blew me away...not to mention over 15 freebies


----------



## eskimore (Sep 6, 2015)

I ordered 10 OG Kush seeds from them. Got them in less than two weeks to US. Didn't plant for a couple of months. Planted 4 weeks ago and they are growing fast. That's one in my avatar, 24" in 4 weeks.


----------



## billymad (Mar 8, 2016)

I didn't get shrink


raiden9250 said:


> View attachment 3339215 Man I love ILGM, TOTALLY LEGIT!!! Multiple orders and they always arrive and generally get 2-3 extra beans even after the free ones they send. I got wooden beads this time, was hoping for another bag of gravel for my turtle tank!!!


I didn't get anything like that just bubble wrapped lol


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 8, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this thread! Ilgm is great so far. Took _18 days to arrive though. Kinda small beans-_ big plants. Check out this Pict today @ 2 WK veg. Blueberry


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why post a picture of the stealth shipping? Talking about it is one thing, but posting a pic is really unnecessary. Especially considering this isn't the only company that uses this type of stealth.


 i just saw it and deleted it stow, i hate when people do that..


----------



## billymad (Mar 9, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread! Ilgm is great so far. Took _18 days to arrive though. Kinda small beans-_ big plants. Check out this Pict today @ 2 WK veg. Blueberry


Two weeks when it popped? Mh white widow grew decently but nit that fast I was at 10 inch at the two weeks


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

No no man 18 day arrival. Cracked I planted they took off! Blueberrys. Here's a Pict. 14 inch WK 2 in veg


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

You see I sowed on the new moon! Mine are 4 inch taller on average than most. They grow @ there optimum possible when you go by phases of moon. Check it out guy on here told me! I swear on all the plants I have now& to come how fucking bitchen it is! Look online


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2016)

I grew out the White Widow from them. Great seed genetics....if you ever get them.


----------



## Orlando737 (Mar 9, 2016)

Never use them, looks very good but found this. ;

ILGM is listed as "gray" at the SeedFinder. This means we do not have very much info about this seedbank - you should have a view to the user-reviews or try by self at your own risk.


----------



## billymad (Mar 9, 2016)

six weeks ilgm


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2016)

ILGM White Widow vegged for 6 wks from seed. Picture is at 6 wks flower. Took just over 8 wks to finish. Heavy yielder....so much I cant stand to smoke it anymore lol. VERY distinct flavor and aroma. Like I said, great genetics -if you ever recieve em.
 

Finished product:


----------



## billymad (Mar 9, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> ILGM White Widow vegged for 6 wks from seed. Picture is at 6 wks flower. Took just over 8 wks to finish. Heavy yielder....so much I cant stand to smoke it anymore lol. VERY distinct flavor and aroma. Like I said, great genetics -if you ever recieve em.
> View attachment 3627843
> 
> Finished product:
> ...


Do u think mine will yeikd anymore its turning week sevan in a couple days


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> No no man 18 day arrival. Cracked I planted they took off! Blueberrys. Here's a Pict. 14 inch WK 2 in veg


I also ordered both Blueberry and Big Bud seeds and never got em after like 120 days of supposed multiple "reships" and "whoopsies" fixed. Finally got a refund after harassing the shit out of them on multiple sites and showing folks proof of how I was being dealt with. Never again. The whole story can be dug up on the web I'm sure. I was providing links to pages of hoards of people who didnt get their orders after Robert saying that most everyone was getting their orders which was total BS. Then when I shared the link to these multiple pages of unhappy customers they tried deleting my comments and changing the links on their page from forum to forum in hopes that nobody would see it. They finally had to address me and the hundreds of unhappy customers who had sent money to them and recieved nothing. They were denying issues and werent giving the promised refunds or reships until someone put them on blast. I helped a lot of people get their money back and get reships. Its amazing how tenacious I can be when I've been fucked multiple times.




billymad said:


> Do u think mine will yeikd anymore its turning week sevan in a couple days


I honestly couldnt tell ya but I will say that most bud swells up considerably in the last 2 weeks of flower. Light intensity/pruning/techniques and environment has a LOT to do with yield. Looking at your pic, it looks like you got a ways to go time wise. They still look quite young but they look great!


----------



## billymad (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2016)

Any time!

@alaskachic Im curious as to how your Bluberry turns out since thats one of the strains I ordered from ILGM and never got. I had very high hopes for it when I saw how nice the White Widow genetics I did get from them were.


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

So good so far. Hey check bcpeakseeds something like that. The only site I found has blueberry identical leaves as mine been searching for a month. For a minute there thought I had some bizarre strain


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

Midweek has fast shipping 6 days to ak


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 9, 2016)

There so good I reordered twice


----------



## Okysmoky (Mar 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I also ordered both Blueberry and Big Bud seeds and never got em after like 120 days of supposed multiple "reships" and "whoopsies" fixed. Finally got a refund after harassing the shit out of them on multiple sites and showing folks proof of how I was being dealt with. Never again. The whole story can be dug up on the web I'm sure. I was providing links to pages of hoards of people who didnt get their orders after Robert saying that most everyone was getting their orders which was total BS. Then when I shared the link to these multiple pages of unhappy customers they tried deleting my comments and changing the links on their page from forum to forum in hopes that nobody would see it. They finally had to address me and the hundreds of unhappy customers who had sent money to them and recieved nothing. They were denying issues and werent giving the promised refunds or reships until someone put them on blast. I helped a lot of people get their money back and get reships. Its amazing how tenacious I can be when I've been fucked multiple times.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly couldnt tell ya but I will say that most bud swells up considerably in the last 2 weeks of flower. Light intensity/pruning/techniques and environment has a LOT to do with yield. Looking at your pic, it looks like you got a ways to go time wise. They still look quite young but they look great!


Hey hey PEOPLE DO NOT GO NEAR ILGM OR AMS THEY ARE BOTH IN KAHOOTS AND RIPPING PEOPLE OFF! I am still trying to get refund but they are compleatly fake please stay away from both of them!


----------



## billymad (Mar 15, 2016)

Okysmoky said:


> Hey hey PEOPLE DO NOT GO NEAR ILGM OR AMS THEY ARE BOTH IN KAHOOTS AND RIPPING PEOPLE OFF! I am still trying to get refund but they are compleatly fake please stay away from both of them!


They aren't fake,hahaa


----------



## alaskachic (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey oky sorry to hear about your prob. Did you find new co to go with? I have read a lot of these stories about different banks. I have noticed if you keep bugging them they think your with law enforcement. Ilgm not fake dude,customs got your shit! It happens & it sucks. I used them once & took 18 days to arrive. MWS is fast ship & cool freebies. Keep posted! Good luck


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 16, 2016)

I just procure from inside the US. No long waits or worries of your package arriving with the dreaded "green tape" & a note on it.


----------



## Jenny 209916 (Mar 17, 2016)

So glad I got my beans today.. I was starting to think it was a bad idea to purchase from ILGM until today  I ordered around the 2nd or 3rd of March


----------



## chatoo123 (Apr 26, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Hey oky sorry to hear about your prob. Did you find new co to go with? I have read a lot of these stories about different banks. I have noticed if you keep bugging them they think your with law enforcement. Ilgm not fake dude,customs got your shit! It happens & it sucks. I used them once & took 18 days to arrive. MWS is fast ship & cool freebies. Keep posted! Good luck


Hey I've ordered from them a couple times and didnt get em first time but they sent more with extras they are a+ in my book im in ak also!!!


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 27, 2016)

chatoo123 said:


> Hey I've ordered from them a couple times and didnt get em first time but they sent more with extras they are a+ in my book im in ak also!!!


Nice chat. My very first online order. Toom


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 27, 2016)

I've grown the amnesia haze, pineapple haze, og kush, big bud, strawberry, and chocolope. I have blueberry as well that will be run next month. I'm happy with the genetics and results of the harvest. They took about two weeks to arrive. Ilgm was the first seed bank I ordered from. The reason I haven't purchased from them again is they have a very small regular seed offering and I'm into breeding.


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 27, 2016)

Tough genes for sure. I have done some crazy ass shit to my plants they just keep growin.


----------



## mike000 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ordered from ILGM 4 days ago, first time grower and buyer here, Hope they're legit and when I get them, cause I feel I will, I hope my first grow works out for me.


----------



## alaskachic (Jul 10, 2016)

shipping took mine 18 days. Totally worth the wait. I on second run of it. Froasty & better with higher humid I found. Much luck & grow lovely000 said:


> Ordered from ILGM 4 days ago, first time grower and buyer here, Hope they're legit and when I get them, cause I feel I will, I hope my first grow works out for me.


Hi. The ship


----------



## althor (Jul 10, 2016)

mike000 said:


> Ordered from ILGM 4 days ago, first time grower and buyer here, Hope they're legit and when I get them, cause I feel I will, I hope my first grow works out for me.


 Seriously, dont set all your expectations on your first grow. Most new growers do not make it to the end on their first grow attempt. Consider your first grow a major necessary learning experience. At some point you may find yourself in a position where you learned enough to start over. Good luck and hope it goes well, just dont be too discouraged if it does not.


----------



## mike000 (Jul 15, 2016)

althor said:


> Seriously, dont set all your expectations on your first grow. Most new growers do not make it to the end on their first grow attempt. Consider your first grow a major necessary learning experience. At some point you may find yourself in a position where you learned enough to start over. Good luck and hope it goes well, just dont be too discouraged if it does not.


Can you or anyone here give any pointers to make sure it goes pretty smooth? I know a grower here where I live who's been doing this for a few years now, they told me to grow using hid lights, but do to a lot of reading and studying, and lack of space I'm going to use LED lights, inside a tent, being I heard pretty good things about using LED over HID, cost of keeping tent cool and everything else is out of my budget at the time is another reason, alright! seeds came that was in 11 days, so they're very legit, was pretty worried about them getting here.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 15, 2016)

mike000 said:


> Can you or anyone here give any pointers to make sure it goes pretty smooth? I know a grower here where I live who's been doing this for a few years now, they told me to grow using hid lights, but do to a lot of reading and studying, and lack of space I'm going to use LED lights, inside a tent, being I heard pretty good things about using LED over HID, cost of keeping tent cool and everything else is out of my budget at the time is another reason, alright! seeds came that was in 11 days, so they're very legit, was pretty worried about them getting here.


Just an FYI...LED's put off heat too. If you are in a tent, your gonna need equipment to keep the tent cool.


----------



## mike000 (Jul 16, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Just an FYI...LED's put off heat too. If you are in a tent, your gonna need equipment to keep the tent cool.


I know, what my worry is, the heat, so figured LEDS shouldn't be as much heat to be worried about over HPS from what I was reading, mostly worried about boosting up my Electric bill to high, Hoping to grow on my low fixed income and be able to have my medication when needed, was going to setup a fan to pull clean air from room into the tent and then a inline fan removing all the hot air out through my window, using a carbon filter? Another fan inside the tent to keep the air circulating, Am I on the right track?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 16, 2016)

mike000 said:


> I know, what my worry is, the heat, so figured LEDS shouldn't be as much heat to be worried about over HPS from what I was reading, mostly worried about boosting up my Electric bill to high, Hoping to grow on my low fixed income and be able to have my medication when needed, was going to setup a fan to pull clean air from room into the tent and then a inline fan removing all the hot air out through my window, using a carbon filter? Another fan inside the tent to keep the air circulating, Am I on the right track?


In your previous post, it just sounded like you were under the impression that no air exchange or cooling would be needed if you chose LED. 



mike000 said:


> Can you or anyone here give any pointers to make sure it goes pretty smooth? I know a grower here where I live who's been doing this for a few years now, they told me to grow using hid lights, but do to a lot of reading and studying, and lack of space I'm going to use LED lights, inside a tent, being I heard pretty good things about using LED over HID, cost of keeping tent cool and everything else is out of my budget at the time is another reason, alright! seeds came that was in 11 days, so they're very legit, was pretty worried about them getting here.


----------



## mike000 (Jul 17, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> In your previous post, it just sounded like you were under the impression that no air exchange or cooling would be needed if you chose LED.


No sorry for the misunderstanding, and I've check your page out, very informative and would use it as my backround canvas for my first grow, only difference is I'm going the soil route, being I was told it's much more forgiven for a first time grower, I wanted to go the hydroponics way of growing, cause I heard it grows faster and smoke taste better? correct me please if I'm wrong.
The person here who I know still uses Soil, and when I asked about growing smoke the hydroponics way, they said no, many mishaps can happen and its a more advance way of growing, now this is coming from someone who has over 8 hps lights going just in veg room, and been doing this all legal for over 7 years, don't get why they haven/t moved to hydroponics system yet, cause I always figured it should be easier to grow that way hardly have to tend to it, time pretty much cut in half and the quality of the smoke is top of the line at least, what I thought at first... So going to take their advice and any I can get combing the web and reading others blogs here, cause I tend on having my first grow to be on par with someone advance at growing lol, or maybe I'm just well medicated right now, but I Will make this happen.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 17, 2016)

mike000 said:


> No sorry for the misunderstanding, and I've check your page out, very informative and would use it as my backround canvas for my first grow, only difference is I'm going the soil route, being I was told it's much more forgiven for a first time grower, I wanted to go the hydroponics way of growing, cause I heard it grows faster and smoke taste better? correct me please if I'm wrong.
> The person here who I know still uses Soil, and when I asked about growing smoke the hydroponics way, they said no, many mishaps can happen and its a more advance way of growing, now this is coming from someone who has over 8 hps lights going just in veg room, and been doing this all legal for over 7 years, don't get why they haven/t moved to hydroponics system yet, cause I always figured it should be easier to grow that way hardly have to tend to it, time pretty much cut in half and the quality of the smoke is top of the line at least, what I thought at first... So going to take their advice and any I can get combing the web and reading others blogs here, cause I tend on having my first grow to be on par with someone advance at growing lol, or maybe I'm just well medicated right now, but I Will make this happen.



I dont think your friend is steering you wrong at all. Its one of those "walk before you run" sorta deals. I too would recommend a soil grow until you get your feet wet and you develop a good understanding of the plant and its characteristics and how it grows, feeding, problems that occour etc. Hydro is actually quite forgiving since if there is an issue and you remedy it quickly, you can usually turn things around in a matter of a day vs soil. The level of involvement & equipment needed to grow proper plants vs soil is where some of the issues may come in for a novice. Dont get me wrong, I love hydro (obviously haha) and you can get larger,faster yields on average with hydro but a less involved route for a novice would be soil.


----------



## asklikman420 (Oct 29, 2016)

Stonedvegan666 said:


> I bought seeds from ilovegrowingmarijuana.Com ... and I've been waiting about 9 days for my seeds. It's been about a week since the transaction cleared my account too.
> 
> They seem like a legit company but not a lot of people know or talk about them.
> 
> Does anyone have any input about what I should expect?


I got my seeds from them in a reasonable period of time and stealthily mailed but not a damn one of the beans grew. Out of the ten, three of them germinated to weak little plants that died right away. Trying to get their "guaranteed" replacement has been impossible. They kept stringing me along. Ignoring my emails and then finally a barrage of blaming me for their crappy seeds and stalling sending them. Finally telling me that I needed to dig the rotting dead seeds out of the rockwool and send them back to them (at my expense) for their examination and then maybe (now two months after I ordered them originally) they might send the "guaranteed" replacements. I would not waste my money or time on this rude unprofessional company again. I never got anything resolved with them.


----------



## PiercerNC (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's my Sweet Tooth feminized from them. 30 days since flip to 12/12


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

PiercerNC said:


> Here's my Sweet Tooth feminized from them. 30 days since flip to 12/12View attachment 3817703 View attachment 3817704


Thats not from ILGM. They dont even carry that strain.


----------



## PiercerNC (Oct 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thats not from ILGM. They dont even carry that strain.


They dont now, 6 months ago they did. I got the grow bible, 10 free white widow feminized seeds and 10 sweet tooth. And why in the world would I say they were from there if they weren't? I will give credit where credit is due. And actually, just checked, and it was 7/7/16 that I placed the order which was billed through China. Not that I have to prove anything, but........


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

PiercerNC said:


> They dont now, 6 months ago they did. I got the grow bible, 10 free white widow feminized seeds and 10 sweet tooth. And why in the world would I say they were from there if they weren't? I will give credit where credit is due. And actually, just checked, and it was 7/7/16 that I placed the order which was billed through China. Not that I have to prove anything, but........



I've been on their site over 2 yrs and never seen that strain offered and just checked the site to be sure, and its still not offered. Only reason I said anything. What did you buy from them? How did you get free seeds?


----------



## PiercerNC (Oct 29, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I've been on their site over 2 yrs and never seen that strain offered and just checked the site to be sure, and its still not offered. Only reason I said anything. What did you buy from them? How did you get free seeds?


I bought the 10 sweet tooth and they had a promo for 10 white widow. Only thing I didnt like is, they wont tell you who the breeder of their seeds is or the line that they bred the seeds from. They are unbranded seeds, but the sweet tooth has been going good so far. We shall see in another month or so. I wasnt trying to get into a war of words with you, I just dont appreciate being called out as being untruthful.


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 29, 2016)

I grew out there super silver haze. All plants where the same and super vigorous. I'll definitely give them another try. Shipping took FOREVER though


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

PiercerNC said:


> I bought the 10 sweet tooth and they had a promo for 10 white widow. Only thing I didnt like is, they wont tell you who the breeder of their seeds is or the line that they bred the seeds from. They are unbranded seeds, but the sweet tooth has been going good so far. We shall see in another month or so. I wasnt trying to get into a war of words with you, I just dont appreciate being called out as being untruthful.


Sorry if I came across harsh. Wasnt my intention at all.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone have any smoke reports on ILGM strains?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 1, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Anyone have any smoke reports on ILGM strains?


The chocolope was pretty good. Had a nice aroma and a mix of head high and body high.

The og kush had a earthy smell and a good body high.

The big bud was so so.

The amnesia haze was pretty good. Mixture of head and body high with a nice aroma.

The pineapple haze was OK. Good head high. I actually have one in bloom right now. Hoping it's better than the first run. 

I couldn't get any of their blueberry beans to pop. I think I only have two left. Also had trouble with their strawberry kush popping. Finally got two which are about a month or so in veg.


----------



## supdro (Nov 2, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> The chocolope was pretty good. Had a nice aroma and a mix of head high and body high.
> 
> The og kush had a earthy smell and a good body high.
> 
> ...



I have both of the strains. The blueberry and strawberry kush are awesome. Beautiful structure, vigorous growth... my strawberry gave me couch lock and shows lots of trics! The blueberry smells great like blueberries, good yeild, mellow Buzz can't go wrong with either


----------



## TherealMickey (Nov 2, 2016)

I ordered 5 strains from them in July and they came after about 2 weeks. Berry mix pack, GSC, and gold leaf. Have popped 3 strawberry kush and after about 2 months of mother veg, plants structure look very good. Just sayin'.


----------



## supdro (Nov 2, 2016)

TherealMickey said:


> I ordered 5 strains from them in July and they came after about 2 weeks. Berry mix pack, GSC, and gold leaf. Have popped 3 strawberry kush and after about 2 months of mother veg, plants structure look very good. Just sayin'.



Hows the gold leaf? I'm looking for a good head Buzz with good yield


----------



## TherealMickey (Nov 3, 2016)

supdro said:


> Hows the gold leaf? I'm looking for a good head Buzz with good yield


I haven't popped them yet. Adding one at a time and that one might be last of the 5 since I expect it to be the tallest. I'm considering doing her outside in the spring.


----------



## ismann (Nov 3, 2016)

I grew ILGM White Widow and it was great.


----------



## supdro (Nov 3, 2016)

ismann said:


> I grew ILGM White Widow and it was great.



That's the one I'm going to order today I've always loved White Widow old school strain great head Buzz,creative, euphoric last forever it seems like plus I'm a cheap ass


----------



## Lakeman (Jan 19, 2017)

I ordered a variety pack big bud,amnesia haze, chocolate. Paid cash everything has arrived as planned. They all were very small seeds I e-mailed ilgm about this and was told to germinate them as instructed by ilgm. Out of 6 I had 4 sprout a very small taproot the other two nothing I planted all in soil they all sprouted but only grew about two inches. E-mailed ilgm no reply after 5 days. Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Anyone have any smoke reports on ILGM strains?


 Im not a fan of their delivery practices or service and still dont advise anyone to purchase anything from them if they are in the States..."buyer be warned"
Now -that being said I grew out the White Widow which was the only pack of seeds I got out of multiple orders and supposed "reships". The White Widow had a germ rate I believe of 100%, & grew very well in veg. All were indica/short/bushy fat leaves, tight node spacing and didn't vary hardly at all from plant to plant. The strain took well to topping and didn't require much for nutrients or maintenance. I dont think I exceeded 400ppm throughout the entire grow. Flowers were tight, compact and full of crystals early on in 12/12. 
Some of the largest & heaviest tops I've grown hydroponically to date.
When it comes to smell on the plant in flower, it was very pungent & sour smelling from about week 4 - harvest. 
If stealth is paramount than you better have your filtration game on point with this one.
As for smoke and dried flowers, the smoke was very rich and thick with a smell like no other. Smooth with no choke but thick. If you smoked this once, then smoked 20 other joints with 1 of them being WW -I'm certain one could identify this in the mix with great ease. It has an unforgettable smell and taste that is spicy and DANK. Reminded me of the White Widow from the early 90's. One of those smokes that can be smelled in the room 12 hrs after smoking a bowl....its got some serious hang time.
The high from it is the usual suspect of what a strong indica should be- intense,cerebral on initial smoke turning into couchlock. Great pain med for arthritis/muscle spasm/joint pain but can make you lazy as well.
Overall a great strain that carries great genetics, but just too difficult to recieve orders & straight answers from the site/staff.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks great man, thanks


----------



## HollyD (Jan 19, 2017)

Whoa, that's gorgeous. I think I still have some WW seeds left from my ILGM order, might try that one again with my new fancy lights.


----------



## Lakeman (Jan 19, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Im not a fan of their delivery practices or service and still dont advise anyone to purchase anything from them if they are in the States..."buyer be warned"
> Now -that being said I grew out the White Widow which was the only pack of seeds I got out of multiple orders and supposed "reships". The White Widow had a germ rate I believe of 100%, & grew very well in veg. All were indica/short/bushy fat leaves, tight node spacing and didn't vary hardly at all from plant to plant. The strain took well to topping and didn't require much for nutrients or maintenance. I dont think I exceeded 400ppm throughout the entire grow. Flowers were tight, compact and full of crystals early on in 12/12.
> Some of the largest & heaviest tops I've grown hydroponically to date.
> When it comes to smell on the plant in flower, it was very pungent & sour smelling from about week 4 - harvest.
> ...


----------



## Lakeman (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice looking plant and buds are awesome...


----------



## TherealMickey (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's their strawberry kush. 1st time experience. Small very dense strucure. Does have an expected fruit smell to it. Can't wait to see how she smokes. Had small amount of white mold which washed right off with some h2o2


----------



## foxcrew6 (Jan 20, 2017)

ILGM ROCKS fast ship,discreet,awesome genetics,Robert know's his shit,I've been growing 12 WW,12 pineapple haze perpetual for 4 years,again ILGM ROCKS


----------



## supdro (Jan 23, 2017)

TherealMickey said:


> Here's their strawberry kush. 1st time experience. Small very dense strucure. Does have an expected fruit smell to it. Can't wait to see how she smokes. Had small amount of white mold which washed right off with some h2o2




I have the strawberry kush also. Luv it nice citrus odor and knockout punch. Always had good yeilds with her


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm about to put an ilgm strawberry kush into bloom this weekend. She vegged just under three months. I love her structure and can't wait to smell her in bloom. I'll post some pics around four or five weeks in.


----------



## TherealMickey (Jan 26, 2017)

supdro said:


> I have the strawberry kush also. Luv it nice citrus odor and knockout punch. Always had good yeilds with her


Update: very light taste wit slight citrus and earth tone. Medium indica high. Noted pain relief. Probably an A medical strain. B level recrational. Considering plants small size and dense structure would recommend planning for many small rather than expecting bigger size if you give it more time. It doesn't. The one in the pic was 3 week veg


----------



## TherealMickey (Jan 26, 2017)

GSC going in today


----------



## TherealMickey (Jan 26, 2017)

foxcrew6 said:


> ILGM ROCKS fast ship,discreet,awesome genetics,Robert know's his shit,I've been growing 12 WW,12 pineapple haze perpetual for 4 years,again ILGM ROCKS


I've got the pinapple seed but am only doing 1 at a time. Will probably not keep all in the end. If you could just have the strawberry or pinapple which one would you pick and why?


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Jan 26, 2017)

TherealMickey said:


> GSC going in today


I didn't know ilgm offered gsc. I didn't see it when I ordered. Wonder how it compares to mws gsc.


----------



## Canna Bus (Mar 15, 2017)

I got my seeds in 19 days. All Seeds look good, fat and dark mottled. Planting AK-47, Purple Haze and Super Silver Haze after my current crop in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FlowerChild74 (Mar 16, 2017)

The third time I ordered from ILGM I stocked up! Seeds arrived in about 2 weeks. I got some Super Silver Haze, Blue Dream, Blueberry, (had trouble with seeds not germinating and they sent me replacements), and Robert's own strain, Gold Leaf. So far, the Blue Dream has been harvested, and now I am about to harvest 4 SSHaze and 2 Gold Leaf. I only cloned 2 plants, one SSH and 1 Blue Dream. I am winding down as I don't want to grow during the hot summer months in AZ. A/C bills will be too high. (It's not the only one that will be! LoL)


----------



## oilfield bud (Mar 16, 2017)

FlowerChild74 said:


> The third time I ordered from ILGM I stocked up! Seeds arrived in about 2 weeks. I got some Super Silver Haze, Blue Dream, Blueberry, (had trouble with seeds not germinating and they sent me replacements), and Robert's own strain, Gold Leaf. So far, the Blue Dream has been harvested, and now I am about to harvest 4 SSHaze and 2 Gold Leaf. I only cloned 2 plants, one SSH and 1 Blue Dream. I am winding down as I don't want to grow during the hot summer months in AZ. A/C bills will be too high. (It's not the only one that will be! LoL)


Man I'm interested in the gold leaf. How's it looking?


----------



## FlowerChild74 (Mar 16, 2017)

I think I know why Gold Leaf got its name. A lot of leaves turn yellow prematurely. One ripened before the other one. It is still in the tent. Very soon she will be going down! Nice plump buds. I can't speak to the results yet. Will have to report back once I've cured it and tried it. Don't know my yield yet either. One plant is drying.


----------



## TherealMickey (Mar 22, 2017)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I didn't know ilgm offered gsc. I didn't see it when I ordered. Wonder how it compares to mws gsc.


GSC doing well. Wide leaf. Nice structure. Medium size after stretch


----------



## TherealMickey (Mar 22, 2017)

FlowerChild74 said:


> I think I know why Gold Leaf got its name. A lot of leaves turn yellow prematurely. One ripened before the other one. It is still in the tent. Very soon she will be going down! Nice plump buds. I can't speak to the results yet. Will have to report back once I've cured it and tried it. Don't know my yield yet either. One plant is drying.


I was hoping it wouldn't be too tall. How's the size comparison to others?


----------



## Holie214 (Apr 20, 2017)

Does anyone have pictures of the gold leaf in veg? I have a few going and one is completely different than the others. I also have a blueberry, strawberry kush, amnesia haze, and few blue dreams. Pictures of any would be great. What I have now is about four weeks out. I attached the two "gold leaf" plants, both have been topped.


----------



## oldstoner60 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordered from them and so far not pleased at all, ordered 10+10 ww, sent cash, 2weeks went by (their site says 1-2 weeks) and order still pending, notified them by email (response was quick) and was told it sometimes takes 2-3weeks, now 3 weeks has passed and emailed them again (again a quick response) and their reply now is 3-5 weeks for a "birthday card" as I was instructed to send, hhh seriously? a letter is a letter doesn't matter if its a birthday card or a letter, very disappointed because now im beginning to believe someone there pocketed my $$ and im gonna be left with nothing, not pleased at all,
I recommend that people be very cautious dealing with them,
if your not in the states use only a cc so you can get a charge back if things go sour,
if your in the states you dont want to use a cc because financial records could be used as evidence because no matter how many states have legalized its still a federal crime to import,
and if you send cash to remain anonymous your likely going to lose that cash to someone there,
IF I get what I paid for ill be more than happy to retract ALL of my negative reviews and even publicly apoligize, but until then im going to post my negative experience with ilgm on every seedbank review site and any grow blog site to warn people to be very cautious dealing with mr. Bergman and ilgm because as of now I truely believe ive been burned by those people, I hope whoever pocketed my $99 there enjoys the free $$ they got at my expense, 
BUYER BEWARE WHEN DEALING WITH ILGM,


----------



## TherealMickey (Apr 26, 2017)

TherealMickey said:


> GSC doing well. Wide leaf. Nice structure. Medium size after stretch


Update: Stretched farther to medium tall, finished early, medium yeilds, neutral to slightly earthy hit with a slightly sweet finish. Talkative relaxed high. Evening smoke. A little head trippy. Can sleep with it on a couple bowls.


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 5, 2017)

oldstoner60 said:


> Ordered from them and so far not pleased at all, ordered 10+10 ww, sent cash, 2weeks went by (their site says 1-2 weeks) and order still pending, notified them by email (response was quick) and was told it sometimes takes 2-3weeks, now 3 weeks has passed and emailed them again (again a quick response) and their reply now is 3-5 weeks for a "birthday card" as I was instructed to send, hhh seriously? a letter is a letter doesn't matter if its a birthday card or a letter, very disappointed because now im beginning to believe someone there pocketed my $$ and im gonna be left with nothing, not pleased at all,
> I recommend that people be very cautious dealing with them,
> if your not in the states use only a cc so you can get a charge back if things go sour,
> if your in the states you dont want to use a cc because financial records could be used as evidence because no matter how many states have legalized its still a federal crime to import,
> ...


Update on ILGM purchase


----------



## oldstoner60 (Dec 5, 2017)

Their customer service leaves a bit to be desired, IF you have to deal with their customer service request Stacy, seems like she actually cares about the company and the customers and she actually reads the content of the emails, very nice and cordial young lady so far,
8 months later never got original order, (actually ordered from another bank with great success) but Stacy informed me they would send a reship 4 days ago, still waiting on it to arrive, in all fairness to Stacy and mr. Bergman they do say that it can take between 5-25 days with 12 being the average, so I'll give them up to the max 25 days, if I recieve the reship I'll update my review on the trustworthiness of ilgm, but like I said I really wasn't really happy about the condensing replies or the first 2 cs reps I've dealt with there, Stacy is the 3rd cs rep I've talked to there and so far she seems on top of her game, and like u said above IF you contact cs I highly recommend that you request Stacy, shes not condensing like I felt the other 2 were, Zoe being the worst, and I'll update my review after 25 days or when the order comes depending which ever comes first,
Hope this reply was helpful,


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2017)

oldstoner60 said:


> Ordered from them and so far not pleased at all, ordered 10+10 ww, sent cash, 2weeks went by (their site says 1-2 weeks) and order still pending, notified them by email (response was quick) and was told it sometimes takes 2-3weeks, now 3 weeks has passed and emailed them again (again a quick response) and their reply now is 3-5 weeks for a "birthday card" as I was instructed to send, hhh seriously? a letter is a letter doesn't matter if its a birthday card or a letter, very disappointed because now im beginning to believe someone there pocketed my $$ and im gonna be left with nothing, not pleased at all,
> I recommend that people be very cautious dealing with them,
> if your not in the states use only a cc so you can get a charge back if things go sour,
> if your in the states you dont want to use a cc because financial records could be used as evidence because no matter how many states have legalized its still a federal crime to import,
> ...





oldstoner60 said:


> Their customer service leaves a bit to be desired, IF you have to deal with their customer service request Stacy, seems like she actually cares about the company and the customers and she actually reads the content of the emails, very nice and cordial young lady so far,
> 8 months later never got original order, (actually ordered from another bank with great success) but Stacy informed me they would send a reship 4 days ago, still waiting on it to arrive, in all fairness to Stacy and mr. Bergman they do say that it can take between 5-25 days with 12 being the average, so I'll give them up to the max 25 days, if I recieve the reship I'll update my review on the trustworthiness of ilgm, but like I said I really wasn't really happy about the condensing replies or the first 2 cs reps I've dealt with there, Stacy is the 3rd cs rep I've talked to there and so far she seems on top of her game, and like u said above IF you contact cs I highly recommend that you request Stacy, shes not condensing like I felt the other 2 were, Zoe being the worst, and I'll update my review after 25 days or when the order comes depending which ever comes first,
> Hope this reply was helpful,



Damn....8 months later and you're still waiting on them to make it right?
They got me too, but I finally got a refund after 4 months of lies, excuses, and chasing them mofos around.


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 6, 2017)

I sure hope my experience goes better. I ordered 5 Blackberry Kush yesterday...


----------



## oldstoner60 (Dec 13, 2017)

To start, I retract my statement about not getting my order,
Thanks to stacy at ilgm I recieved a reship of my original order yesterday,
I didn't ask for a reship because I had already reserved myself to getting burned, after 3 weeks of sending my payment i was told by the first cs rep that "we'll we still havnt recieved your payment but were going to send your order in "trust" which made me feel like they thought i was scamming them, an hr later i recieved notice that they did indeed recieve my payment (would have loved being a fly on the wall for that lol), then i made a suggestion to another cs rep amd she replyed that it was too late to send a reship (sad part is that i didnt even ask for one, the cs rep didnt read the content of my email), but stacy read the email and apoligized for the other gal not reading it correctly amd took it upon herself to reship, Stacy is an awesome young lady that actually cares, she not only reads an email she reads the content of the emails and doesn't make assumptions, and obviously prides herself in top shelf customer service, she's a huge credit to ilgm, and if you have to ever contact ilgm customer service I highly recommend you address your concerns to stacy,
Now as for my reship, they were packaged good, they look great (no immature whites or crushed) looking forward to see the end results,
I would probably work with them again (really interested in the mix fruit basket they offer), and I will recommend ilgm as a legitimate source and highly recommend dealing with stacy if you have any problems, I just can't say enough about her, she's awesome,
So give them a shot, they have some really good offers and there's a lot of great info there, definitely order his grow bible and even check out Bergman's lab,


----------



## oldstoner60 (Dec 13, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> I sure hope my experience goes better. I ordered 5 Blackberry Kush yesterday...


Read my followup,
Be patient, and if you have a problem contact them and address your concerns to stacy, she's awesome,


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 20, 2017)

Just wanted to let y'all know that I received my seeds in 12 days from the day I ordered.


----------



## tony007ish (Jan 11, 2018)

I ordered 10 + 10 super skunk from ILGM, after a week they were still not shipped so I asked for a refund and to cancel the order. They cancelled the order but never issued the refund, they are full of shit cunts would not recommend them at all


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Jan 24, 2018)

Update on my seeds from ILGM. As I stated previously I did receive my order however I have attempted to germinate three of the five seeds only one has grown the other two just died. They pop tails and then rotted. Luckily I have purchased some colloidal silver so that I can attempt to make my own feminized seeds and I won't need to purchase online again.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 24, 2018)

I use ILGM exclusively. Never had a problem. Takes longer to get, but well worth the wait.

Out of somewhere around 150 seeds I've bought from them, I think maybe 2 didn't work out...and one was totally my fault. Not a bad record.


----------



## mcmac (Apr 18, 2018)

Ordered from ILGM in January 2018 and waited 6 weeks, nothing arrived nor did I get any letters from customs so I contacted them to resend.

While waiting for ILGM to resend I made an order from Attitude which arrived in just over a week. I then made a second larger order from Attitude as I had confirmed they could send to Oz, this also arrived in just over a week. At this stage I'm still waiting for ILGM to make it through.

I've contacted ILGM again today to notify them that 4 months after ordering and I still haven't received anything despite Attitude making it through, and despite the fact that Attitude's shipping methods weren't exactly bulletproof (one order was pretty much in plain sight!) so it's not like Oz customs are somehow finding ILGM orders and no one else's.

Will update again once ILGM get back to me, but any Oz growers would probably do well to avoid them because for some reason they don't make it through customs whereas other seed banks do.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 20, 2018)

I ordered from them when I started growing again in 15, the first order didn't make it, and they made me wait 30 business days

in the meantime I ordered a few orders here and there and already had seeds growing by the time ilgm re-shipped

they will reship but is a pain in the ass, seems like a lot of their stuff doesn't make it through ?

Decent smoke tho, I just finished up some of their white widow that I got on that reship, is my favorite daytime weed for the beach

Want a few of their newer strains too but to be honest the shipping keeps me from ordering again


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 28, 2018)

I'll say so far..I live in Ca and it took 7 days no shit..incredible. I will add that an envelope still sucks, but at least they had the sense to bubble wrap the package (kinda thinly...and as well send them in an in-seamed bubbled envelope)

Well done you chap sons of bitches..I will add a note when I grow these..in a few months maybeh


----------



## oldstoner60 (Sep 10, 2018)

Guaranteed delivery, late but eventually,
Guaranteed reship,
Guaranteed germination, 
Guaranteed to acknowledge an order,
Guaranteed to take your money for your order,
Guaranteed apologies,
Guaranteed excuses,
NO GUARANTEE they'll hold your order until your money gets there, even when it's within 10 days which is well within the 2-3 week timeframe THEY expect you to wait for your cash to get there before they'll ship the order,
If you have plenty of time to wait, then go with them,
IF you expect them to have your order and ship it when THEY recieve and pocket your money then stay far away from ilgm,
Just my personal experiences with them,
They actually went from bad to worse,


----------



## Sricha20530 (Sep 10, 2018)

Bought 5 Maui Wowie and 5 Jack Herer, all were feminized. Sprouted 8 and planted the strongest outdoors. Seeds took about 2 weeks to arrive in Cali after order.
Plants are 6 to 8 feet and about 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Sricha20530 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sricha20530 said:


> Bought 5 Maui Wowie and 5 Jack Herer, all were feminized. Sprouted 8 and planted the strongest outdoors. Seeds took about 2 weeks to arrive in Cali after order.
> Plants are 6 to 8 feet and about 5 weeks into flower.View attachment 4196602View attachment 4196603View attachment 4196604


That’s a six foot fence in picture 2.


----------



## mattman089 (May 15, 2019)

Sricha20530 said:


> Bought 5 Maui Wowie and 5 Jack Herer, all were feminized. Sprouted 8 and planted the strongest outdoors. Seeds took about 2 weeks to arrive in Cali after order.
> Plants are 6 to 8 feet and about 5 weeks into flower.View attachment 4196602View attachment 4196603View attachment 4196604


How did your JH turn out? I've been wanting to try it for years. 

I've enjoyed my ILGM beans (Blue Haze, Gorilla Glue and MK Ultra) and looking for real JH genetics and just not sure ILGM has them.

Also looking to try their purple mix pack - may end up being my next purchase.


----------

